# Incredible prediction



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

A man in *1919* predicted portable phones disrupting concerts.





__





Loading…






www.classicfm.com


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Maybe the best remedy is to simply accept it.


----------

